# Miss na kita / Miss na miss kita



## SerenaBlue

Tagalog: What is the difference between "Miss na kita" and "Miss na miss kita"?


----------



## MARTEENA

SerenaBlue said:


> Tagalog: What is the difference between "Miss na kita" and "Miss na miss kita"?


 
I  think "miss na kita" is "I already miss you" and "miss na miss kita" is "I miss you so much"..


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

MARTEENA said:


> I think "miss na kita" is "I already miss you" and "miss na miss kita" is "I miss you so much"..


 
Yes! I agree!


----------



## babysbrat

I think "Miss na kita" simply means "I miss you." 
"Miss na Miss kita" means "I miss you very much" or "I miss you so much"
"I already miss you" means "Namimiss na kita."

We repeat a word to put more stress in it. Unlike English, we can use "very" or "so". In Tagalog, we don't have these words so we use words repetitively.

Another example would be:
_Gusto kita- I like you._
_Gustong-gusto kita- I like you very much._


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

babysbrat said:


> I think "Miss na kita" simply means "I miss you."
> "Miss na Miss kita" means "I miss you very much" or "I miss you so much"
> "I already miss you" means "Namimiss na kita."
> 
> We repeat a word to put more stress in it. Unlike English, we can use "very" or "so". In Tagalog, we don't have these words so we use words repetitively.
> 
> Another example would be:
> _Gusto kita- I like you._
> _Gustong-gusto kita- I like you very much._


 


The translation of Marteena is more appropriate for the miss na kita




*MISS KITA*- *I MISS YOU*
*MISS NA KITA*- *I ALREADY MISS YOU* 
*NAMIMISS NA KITA* - *I'M STARTING TO MISS YOU*
*NAMISS KITA* - *I MISSED YOU*


----------



## LINN18

agree.....all correct..


----------



## Oka-chan

Hi.

In Tagalog "na" is used that:
1.already (sometimes "now" is suitable)
2.Linker
---------------------
    In Tagalog, the repeat of same word emphasizes the word.
    At that time, these words are connected with a "linker"
    The linker is "-ng" , "-g" or "na".

    In the case the last letter of the word is vowel, the linker is "-ng"
    In the case the last letter of the word is "n", the linker is "-g"
    In the case the last letter of the word is other consonant, the linker is "na".
---------------------

In "miss na kita"， "na" is used as "already" or "now"
In "miss na miss kita" is used as linker to emphasizes "miss"


----------



## GameSlim

Miss na kita literally means "I already miss you" or "I'm missing you already"..
Miss na miss kita would mean "I'm missing you so much".

There's no tagalog or filipino native term for the word "miss". So we used it in almost all filipino dialects: Bisaya, Tagalog, Chavacano, Ilocano, etc.


----------



## wynbennet

There are lots of Tagalog translation for the word "Miss" but there's no native translation on the one with the meaning that is longing for someone's presence.


----------



## Amber86

SerenaBlue said:


> Tagalog: What is the difference between "Miss na kita" and "Miss na miss kita"?


"miss na kita" means I miss you, while "miss na miss kita" means I really miss you or I trully miss you.


----------

